# Protect Your Hearing



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Since I started shooting again on a regular basis, I wanted to again have maximum hearing protection. I went to a gun show for the specific purpose of obtaining a new set of custom-madie, silicone ear plugs to wear beneath my quality muffs. That was the only place I could find to have them made outside a medical facility, and getting an appointment at one of those around here is difficult at best. Combining the plugs with good muffs, one can achieve a 34+ decibel noise reduction rating. That seems to be about the best one can hope for. 

I recommend that if you can find a place to make them, that you get a pair of quality, silicone ear plugs. If you cannot, at least wear a better brand of disposable plugs under your muffs. But by all means, use both when shooting. The additional 2-4 rating points can mean a signicant level of protection for your hearing over time.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Whaaat? Speak up man - I can't hear you!

Seriously though, I think that double protection is a good thing. Although I do not feel the need to get custom plugs, I do use both plugs and muffs when shooting centerfire.

I'm thinking about try those do-it-yourself custom plug kits. I'll let everyone know how they come out if I try one....

PhilR.


----------



## Mamps (Oct 24, 2008)

I really wish I would have listened to this advice about 15 years ago! All kidding aside, it is very embarassing being around people my age always saying "what" or "please repeat" etc...

All those years of shooting with a shotgun/handgun and working construction around heavy equipment.

Anyone ever try the hearing protectors for use while hunting? They magnify (like a hearing aid) and then they block out loud noises like a gun shot.
I was thinking about trying a set but for $300 I want to be sure they work.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Mamps, the active hearing muffs work very well. They amplify considerably what is going on around you. You can hear deer or other animals making the slightest noises. Distant sounds are amplified. They do not put you at any disadvantages. I now always wear mine when I am in the field. I recommend keeping an extra battery with you though. 

I somehow kept my hearing quite well through the extreme noises of combat, but I do have loud, constant tintinitus. I want to protect my hearing and still do some shooting. That is why I wanted the custom-fitted ear plugs. They do provide the best, in-the-ear protection; especially in the indoor ranges. They cover critical parts of the ear where damaging sounds can make the easiest ingress. They are also an unobtrusive way to have ear protection in other damaging venues.


----------

